# Deep dive into Tesla Power Electronics



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I have been skeptical of the CCS-1 and even the J1772 because they are larger and often less capable than the Tesla connector. This Weber State YouTube is a deep dive behind the technology:






To compare and contrast:

J1772 vs Tesla - J1772 is larger. Although the J1772 spec reports up to ~80 A DC capable, there are no know J1772 with both AC and DC capability much less any non-Tesla EVs that take DC via the J1772.
CCS-1 vs Tesla - at least three times the face area, an extra DC pair, it is heavy. Deployed, we find 350 kW fast DC chargers with up to 800 V, if capable. So then a typical, non-Tesla EV plugs in too often limited to 50 kW.
Tesla vs rest - a bluetooth transmitter will open the charging access port. There is no second charge port cover to manually remove. The protocol to charge back to the car's owner credit card is universal versus a collection of charger specific cards or generic credit card.
Bob Wilson


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Always fund to watch these types of videos and learn a lot about the thinking and engineering that goes into motors


----------

